# Verdrahtung vor hauptschalter mit NSGAFÖU



## Kistecola (22 November 2010)

Hi an alle,

habe eine Frage zur DIN-gerechten verdrahtung.

Wir haben einen Rittal Schaltschrank für eine unserer Anlagen, mit SPS und Schaltschrankleuchte, die VOR dem hauptschalter abgenommen werden sollte.
Bauseitige Vorsicherung 150A, Hauptschalter: Eaton PN2-200A.
Habe mir einen Steuerleitungsanschluss mitbestellt, den ich auf L1 im Zugang gesetzt habe. Ich springe von dort mit 1x4mm² NSGAFÖU in schwarz auf eine Leitungsschutzsicherung 10A (ABB S201, C10A), von der ich dann auf meine Schaltschrankleuchte mit integrierter Schuko-Steckdose gehe.
Die Leitungsschutzsicherung sitzt auf einer normalen NS35 Hutschiene neben den PKZMs.

Fragen hierzu: Ist dies so nach Norm korrekt ausgeführt? Darf ich die 150A bauseitige Vorsicherung mit dem Kurschlussicherem Kabel auf den 10A Automat verdrahten? (Verdrahtungslänge <3m).
Welche Farbe muss das NSGAFÖU haben? Habe es in schwarz verlegt, da ich es von Lapp in keiner anderen Farbe bekomme.

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand auch vielleicht einen Auszug aus der Din hat.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## erzteufele (22 November 2010)

Müsste nicht vor jeder Steckdose ein FI ? Oder sind intere im Schaltschrankliegende davon ausgeschlossen ?

Immerspannungsführende Leitungen im Schaltschrank sind Orange Gut sichtbar zu machen da gibt es mitlerweile so ne art "hülle" für um die leitung... und ich glaub die Steckdose müsste auch Gelb sein also sichtlich das diese immer spannung hat auch bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter ...

hab keine Normen zur hand ..


----------



## Kistecola (22 November 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> Müsste nicht vor jeder Steckdose ein FI ? Oder sind intere im Schaltschrankliegende davon ausgeschlossen ?



Richtig, jedoch nur an Steckdosen, die von "Laien" zugänglich sind - zumindest nach meinem Wissensstand. Da die Steckdose im Schaltschrank ist gehe ich davon aus, dass hier keine Laien zugriff haben, da der Schaltschrank zunächst geöffnet werden muss.

Von welchem Hersteller gibt es denn eine solche Hülle?


lg


----------



## erzteufele (22 November 2010)

sorry hab jetzt extra in de maschinen geschaut wo das so ist es steht kein name auf den gelben schlauchhüllen^^


----------



## Kistecola (22 November 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> sorry hab jetzt extra in de maschinen geschaut wo das so ist es steht kein name auf den gelben schlauchhüllen^^



Vielen dank!

Vielleicht hat jemand anderes eine Idee?


----------



## knabi (22 November 2010)

150A Vorsicherung sind für die meisten Leitungsschutzschalter zu hoch - Hersteller fragen, gegebenenfalls ein NEOZED-Element davorsetzen.

Als Kennzeichnung gibt es Schrumpfschlauch in gelb oder orange, z.B. von Hellermann Tyton.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Per (22 November 2010)

*Nicht Orange !!!!*

Hallo erteufele,


Adern von Hauptstromkreisen, die vor der Netz-Trenneinrichtung abgegriffen werden, können durchaus Schwarz, aber auch Braun oder Grau gefärbt sein, wegen des sicherheitstechnisch wichtigen Vorbehalts gegenüber fremdgespeisten Verriegelungskreisen, aber nicht Orange.


VDE 0113 Teil 1 Identifizierung anderer Leiter


Gruß Per


----------



## elektrohippi (23 November 2010)

*3kV- Leitung*

Hallo,
grundsätzlich ist die Überlegung richtig. Wenn Du Spannung vor dem HS
abgreifst, muss kurzschlussfest verdrahtet werden. Du liegst ja mit der
Zuleitung im Ik der Haupteinspeisung (150A Vorsicherung). Der Weg
sollte so kurz wie nötig sein. Nach dem 10A Automaten gehst Du ganz normal
auf die Klemmleiste der Schaltschrankbeleuchtung. Warum die SPS vor dem
HS versorgt werden soll, verstehe ich nicht. Wenn Hauptschalter AUS,
dann alles AUS. Eine Versorgung der Steuerung vor einem Not-Aus Kreis,
ist sinnvoller.

Aber prüfe mal alles.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Kistecola (23 November 2010)

Hallo Frank, 

Versorgung der SPS? Nee, in dem Schrank ist zwar eine SPS, die sicherung dient aber nur der schaltschrankbeleuchtung.
Evtl aber noch ein anderes Problem: die Versorgung der pkzms wird auch vor einer Sicherung abgenommen. Es handelt sich um eaton pkzs, die in dieser baugröße keine vorsicherung brauchen. Die verteilerschiene im Zugang der pkzms darf aber nur 63A. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand ob ich wegen der Schiene nochmal extra absichern muss?
Liebe grüße


----------



## Blockmove (23 November 2010)

knabi schrieb:


> 150A Vorsicherung sind für die meisten Leitungsschutzschalter zu hoch - Hersteller fragen, gegebenenfalls ein NEOZED-Element davorsetzen.
> 
> Als Kennzeichnung gibt es Schrumpfschlauch in gelb oder orange, z.B. von Hellermann Tyton.



Bei Zuleitungen in der Größe setzen wir meist einen NH-Trenner ein. Je nach Absicherung / Ik der Zuleitung kann es knapp sein mit einer Neozed-Sicherung. Mit NH bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Bei 150A brauchst du in der Regel sowieso irgendein Verteilungsystem mit Schienen und da bleib der Mehraufwand im Rahmen.
Die Kennzeichnung machen wir Schrumpfschlauch oder Spiralband in GELB.
Orange sollte nicht (mehr) verwendet werden

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## elektrohippi (24 November 2010)

*Sammelschienenblock*



Kistecola schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> Versorgung der SPS? Nee, in dem Schrank ist zwar eine SPS, die sicherung dient aber nur der schaltschrankbeleuchtung.
> Evtl aber noch ein anderes Problem: die Versorgung der pkzms wird auch vor einer Sicherung abgenommen. Es handelt sich um eaton pkzs, die in dieser baugröße keine vorsicherung brauchen. Die verteilerschiene im Zugang der pkzms darf aber nur 63A. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand ob ich wegen der Schiene nochmal extra absichern muss?
> Liebe grüße



Hallo,
die Sammelschienenblöcke der PKZ- Einspeisung gelten in diesem Fall
als kurzschlussfest. Es ist keine seperate Absicherung nötig, es sei denn,
die Leistung wird zu groß. Dann sollte man Gruppen bilden, die dementsprechend abzusichern sind.

Gruss Frank


----------



## haftom1612 (24 November 2010)

Servus,

also soweit ich weiß ist laut VDE vorgeschrieben dass Leitungen und Betriebsmittel die auch bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter unter Spannung stehen speziell gekennzeichnet werden müssen. 
Dass wäre z.B. ein gelber Schutzschlauch für eine Leitung und ein Schild "Achtung, auch bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter unter Spannung" für die Betriebsmittel. Das Schild muss glaube ich auch Signal- bzw. Warnfarben wie etwa gelber Untergrund mit schwarzer Schrift o. ä. besitzen.

Zum Thema Sicherungen habe ich mich auch ein wenig schlau gemacht. Ich denke mal die Anlagen-Vorsicherung wird als NH-Sicherungen ausgeführt sein, und die gibt es in 150A nicht. Entweder 125A oder 160A sind im Handel erhältlich. Wenn ich mich in der Strom-Zeit-Kennlinie nicht verlesen habe schaltet eine 125A NH-Sicherung Typ gG bei einem Strom von etwa 25-30kA unverzögert ab. Eine 160A NH-Sicherung vom gleichen Typ schaltet bei etwa 50kA unverzögert ab. 
Ein normaler LS-Schalter ist in der Regel allerdings bloß bis zu einem Stoßkurzschlussstrom von 6kA geignet. Es gibt zwar welche die mehr vertragen, aber wieviel weiß ich nicht. Vll. mal im Siemens oder ABB Katalog blättern, da steht sicher was drinnen.

Am einfachsten denke ich ist es aber wenn du anstatt einem LS-Schaler eine Neozed oder Diazed Schmelzsicherung verwendest. Aber auch hier solltest du evtl den max. zul. Kurzschlussstrom des Sicherungssockels beachten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## winnman (24 November 2010)

Also alles was mehr als 6kA an der Speisestelle zur Verfügung stellt wird bei uns über eine Schmelzicherung geschütz (Neozed zb.: können 100kA, da kommt man selten hin) für deine Anlage würde ich folgendes machen:

mit deiner Gummiaderleitung 4mm² auf eine Neozedsicherung (zb.:Schrack Tytan, Schraubsicherung, mit zb 16A, dann auf einen 1poligen FI oder altanativ ne größere Sicherung und auf einen LS-FI (Sicherungsautomat kombiniert mit FI(RCD)) musst aber dann schauen dass LS-FI und Sicherung selektiv sind.

PS:: FI ist nur dann notwendig, wenn bei der Leuchte auch eine Steckdose ist (das haben wir als Standard in fast allen Schränken)


----------

